# BikesDirect Review; GOOD!



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

My experience with BD... Bought an Immortal Ice in 2008 (full Ultegra, so not a junker). Liked it a lot. I've been doing my own maintenance more over the years, so not a stretch to put together myself.

After a year, my rear Ultegra SL wheel started skipping under power. After some research, and a trip to LBS, it was determined that something was rotten in Den. . . the guts of the wheel. Contacted BD. After a few question/answer emails, I got a new rear wheel, then sent the broke one back to BD. Easy.

This spring, my bottom bracket shell unbonded from the carbon fiber frame. Major problem. By now, the frame has 12K miles on it. Emailed BD. Matt from BD offers the no-fault crash warranty. No, this is a manufacturing defect. I wait (a day). Matt offers me a NEW frame if I can send the old, creaking one to BD. SURE! I swapped all the components, didn't lose any ride time, and paid 22 bucks to ship the busted frame back.

Matt was curteous (via email), and replied in a day or two (we went back and forth a half dozen times). BD stood by its product. I've been riding for 25 years. Issues like this come up, whether on an LBS or internet bike. I am rather pleased with MY experience.

PS. Got my wife a LeChampion CF LTD. A brake cable was fraying right out of the box. Boss Mike from BD, after an email, sent us new Jagwire cables. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Good to hear!

I'm happy my bike has been reliable enough never to need any service.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

In a similar vein, I had a Ritchey Protocol WCS rear wheel on a BD bike which had a succession of problems - bad dish, broken spokes, and then the rim cracked when a spoke pulled through. BD replaced the wheel under warranty, and the replacement has been trouble free. They also swapped a Ti skewer that got scuffed in transit.


----------



## Corbet (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the trip report. I'm looking to spend around $600 and I haven't decided on what bike to order. So hard to decide!


----------



## Sesom (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounds good, I'm thinking of getting a bike from BD it would be my first.


----------



## drutah (Jun 18, 2011)

*thanks*

Glad to hear that you had a good experience. A good friend and seasoned cyclist and bike mechanic has recommended BD to me as a place to consider.


----------

